

Startup Ideas: Living in the Future - cryptoz
http://www.jacobsheehy.com/2013/03/living-in-the-future-startup-ideas/?kgo

======
Skywing
The drone-related ideas definitely sound awesome and would be fun to work on.
I can imagine hundreds of complications that would stand in the way of those
ideas working smoothly, though. Probably most common would be your copters
losing their payloads, breaking, crashing, etc. Would be tough to recover from
a fail scenario like that in an acceptable way, especially for important
payloads like medicine ... or tacos. Maybe it'd be simpler to start with less
critical tasks, like your weather monitoring idea. That'd be fun and
productive.

The document editing one is just "meh" to me. I never was able to make Google
Drive part of my work flow, with co-workers. I never found a way to benefit
from the sharing in a way directly related to my job. The best examples of the
document sharing and editing, for me, were for things like computer game
theory crafting in Diablo, and stuff.

That galactic exploration game is like the holy grail of online games, to me.
I know 0x10c is aiming to do something close to it. Maybe EVE online is kind
of in the same category. But I do envision something where your own little
planet starts off with no technology and it's up to you, somehow, to build
space ships and things and go explore for other planets. Maybe make the whole
game browser-based and allow people to run their own javascript to code stuff,
in-game.

------
cryptoz
I'm the author of the post and would be happy to discuss the ideas!

